
Gore calls for single-payer healthcare - mudil
http://thehill.com/policy/healthcare/342733-al-gore-endorses-single-payer-healthcare
======
Powerofmene
It seems the ACA was a step in that direction. Now the people of the US are
accustomed to being forced to have insurance and soon they can be moved to a
single payer system without a great dal of backlash.

The only existing viable system for such a system would be Medicare but
clearly given the $60 Billion a year in fraud from Medicare and $140 Billion a
year of fraud in Medicaid must be dealt with. After all, the entire payout
from Social Security on disability payments is $140 Billion annually so the
fraudulent payments could pay 100% of the SSDI payments annually.

